# Moving out situation



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok so my mom says she is moving by early next year. She has begun to stop paying her bills like mortgage and stuff. Her car might be reposed as well. She wants to move closer to her mother who is 77.

So my issue is what do I do? I don't make enough to move out on my own. I could live in the "hood" with my uncle for cheap, I could leave with my mom but I feel like that would serious stunt my growth more and no job etc, or I could find a roommate in a nicer area locally but still not that expensive. Just thinking as of now.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I think the roommate option sounds the best if its not much more expensive. 

Going with your mom might lead to a new job and opportunities, maybe look around online before you get there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

mt moyt said:


> I think the roommate option sounds the best if its not much more expensive.
> 
> Going with your mom might lead to a new job and opportunities, maybe look around online before you get there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The issue is I don't know anyone around really and rooming with a stranger is terrifying. Moving away with her could bring new opportunities but what if it doesn't.

Moving in with my uncle would save me a lot of money and help me grow independent wise (paying utilities, less resources, doing more on my own, etc). meh idk.

Thanks for replying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So I'll stay with my uncle for a couple of months once we get kicked out. I'm trying to have a stable enough income to be able to provide for myself if stuff really goes south.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> So I'll stay with my uncle for a couple of months once we get kicked out. I'm trying to have a stable enough income to be able to provide for myself if stuff really goes south.


That sucks. Went through that when my dad died.

Any luck on those delivery jobs? Amazon might be worth a look. They pay $15+ an hour and they're hiring everywhere right now. Preferably using their vans, but they have stuff where you use your own vehicle.

A lot of distribution centers are hiring seasonal workers right now, too. UPS, FedEx, Walgreens, etc. Make a good impression and might get hired on permanently.

Not the best time of year for furniture and appliance delivery, but those types of jobs are usually always hiring too. Even non driving helpers should be getting $13-15 an hour. Can get tips too. It's just hard work. I did the furniture thing for two years myself to get the necessary driving experience for my current job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

JH1983 said:


> That sucks. Went through that when my dad died.
> 
> Any luck on those delivery jobs? Amazon might be worth a look. They pay $15+ an hour and they're hiring everywhere right now. Preferably using their vans, but they have stuff where you use your own vehicle.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry for your loss. Yeah I decided I might try to avoid driving jobs for now, I'm grateful to be driving but don't want to overwhelm myself. But push come to shove I will. Trying to get back on at an old grocery store, pay is $10-12 an hr. That with my current job I'd be making at least 2k a month which would be enough to make it on my own if I absolutely had to. Small apt, etc.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Kevin - in addition to having your uncle's place as an option, can you rent a room somewhere? I don't know how it works in America, or if you live in a city where spare rooms are available, but if you can get an all-bills included room, maybe that would be ideal.

Good luck - and on a side-note - if you're not doing so already, I'd recommend you start saving up money immediately, in order to give you an emergency cushion.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

macky said:


> Hi Kevin - in addition to having your uncle's place as an option, can you rent a room somewhere? I don't know how it works in America, or if you live in a city where spare rooms are available, but if you can get an all-bills included room, maybe that would be ideal.
> 
> Good luck - and on a side-note - if you're not doing so already, I'd recommend you start saving up money immediately, in order to give you an emergency cushion.


Yeah trying to find extra income as well. Worst case scenario I have a car to sleep in .


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah trying to find extra income as well. Worst case scenario I have a car to sleep in .


Indeed, then at least you'll have a roof in your head and be able to save some money in the process 

I still think spare rooms are pretty cheap and worth a look, but I'm probably just speaking from personal experience, and admittedly not having the highest standards. But that's another story :laugh:.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Thanks


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Do you get along with your uncle? If so that'd be my first choice!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MCHB said:


> Do you get along with your uncle? If so that'd be my first choice!


For the most part yeah, definitely more comfortable with him then a random stranger. But not sure how long he'll be around.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Ok so my mom says she is moving by early next year. She has begun to stop paying her bills like mortgage and stuff. Her car might be reposed as well. She wants to move closer to her mother who is 77.
> 
> So my issue is what do I do? I don't make enough to move out on my own. I could live in the "hood" with my uncle for cheap, I could leave with my mom but I feel like that would serious stunt my growth more and no job etc, or I could find a roommate in a nicer area locally but still not that expensive. Just thinking as of now.


Try to find a way to earn more income. The more income you have the more options you have. Can you find a better job in the area where your mom is moving to? Do you like that area more then where your uncle lives? If the answer is yes to those questions move with your mother. Although no one wants to live with their mom forever.

Moving in with your uncle is not a bad term option. Can you keep your current job if you move there? Just want to stay their long enough to save up for your own place


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

chrisinmd said:


> Try to find a way to earn more income. The more income you have the more options you have. Can you find a better job in the area where your mom is moving to? Do you like that area more then where your uncle lives? If the answer is yes to those questions move with your mother. Although no one wants to live with their mom forever.
> 
> Moving in with your uncle is not a bad term option. Can you keep your current job if you move there? Just want to stay their long enough to save up for your own place


Of course I need to make more lol. Its better if I stay here, just more growth for my independence. Plus I'd have to drive my car 4hrs eek, no guarantees I'd find a job, new insurance, etc. Change is good but a lot at once is overwhelming.


----------

